# should i buy



## blizowman1 (Jul 10, 2011)

i am 24 and just bought my first house and am now trying to find my first mower. i have a repair guy in my town that said he had a older blue mtd mower thats has the 18hp cast iron briggs and stratton twin whatever engine he said hes cleaned out the engine the carb put new belts and blades and some kind of bearings on it....he said its older but built better than the newer mowers and i think it would be kinda cool to have the only baby blue mower on the block but my qustion is hes wanting 300 bucks for it...i know newer mowers are crazy expensive or atleast to me they are and i wasnt really wanting to spend more than 200 for an older mower but it seems the cast iron b&s might make it worth the money but i wanna know what advice you all might have do you think it would be worth the money?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*test drive*

Depending on the actual age of the unit,that's not an unrealistic price,IF it runs/cuts well. Try to do a test drive/cutting,especially in taller grass(8"),and listen for bearing squeal in the deck spindles. Also,while it's running,use an insulated pliers/gloves , etc ,and pull off one of the plug wires.This will show any problem with the magneto(coil).Replace the wire(still running),and do the same on the other wire.If it dies,when EITHER wire is off the plug,there's a problem with the coil. Check the oil,for color,and level.If it's tar,I'd be leery of it.I've seen many engines that had thick,black oil, that came unglued, when it was finally changed!Check the operation of the gears,and the brakes,and also listen to it when it turns over,during starting.If it spins fairly quickly,without grinding,or hesitating,it should be ok.You're bound to have SOME thing go wrong,on an older tractor,but that's to be expected. I don't worry about them,but I'm biased toward the Briggs twins,anyway,and I own/operate a repair shop,also. Try to make the best deal you can,but for $300,it's stiil decent.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

$300 is average for a decent well running/mowing machine- unless the tractor is really old or the motor has been replaced - most motors are cast aluminum .

Id say take it for a 'test drive' - check the oil first, then start it, run it around, test the deck- all the gears - if everything works , it should be a decent tractor for the money.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks,DT56,I just realized he said"cast-iron".Briggs used to make a cast-iron engine,the old 230000,240000,series,but it was a single,and used the starter/generator system. Can you post a pic of the engine and tractor?Unless he meant the cast-iron CYLINDER engine?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

In addition to a test drive I'd want to kick some tires so to speak. I'd want to check out most of the bearings. On front axle, the spindle bearings and wheel bearings. I'd also check on the idler pulleys, deck and transmission. And spindles on the deck. Not expecting to find them in like new condition but to get a feeling for how serviceable they are. Idler pulley bearing and deck spindle bearing should turn smoothly and without much if any play (wobble).

If a twin, the engine is likely cast aluminum with cast iron cyl liners. These old engines were fairly reliable, the one I have is on my old Bolens and in the 25-30 yrs I've had it the only thing I've ever had to address is the point getting oxidized while sitting over the winter. All it took was to use some emery and clean them. Except for air filter and plugs, everything is original. As for pulling a plug wire off while running, engine will stop as both plugs fire at same time.


----------

